# Schleier-Effekt - siehe Link



## dammerl (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo Forum,
wie erzeuge ich in Photoshop solche Schleier-Effekte wie in folgendem Link:

http://www.iwsystems.de/images/headerimages/sbp.png


Besten Dank!

Gruss D


----------



## designor (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

im PS könntest du es so machen:
- Neue Verlaufsebene mit einem Verlauf aus den Farben, die in deinem Schleier vorkommen sollen
-diese Ebene rastern lassen und markieren
-"bearbeiten / transformieren / verkrümmen" dann hast du ein "Verkrümmungsgitter" mit dem du das Bild schön zerren kannst, die gerasterten Verläufe werden der Krümmung mit angepaßt.

Ist nur EIN Weg, ich warte gespannt auf die anderen Vorschläge 

bye Torsten


----------



## dammerl (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo Thorsten,

wie erstelle ich eine neue Verlaufsebene, die ich anschl. rastern kann? Wenn ich einfach eine neue Ebene mit einem Verlauf (Verlaufwerkzeug) erstelle, dann kann ich diese nicht rastern. Wenn Du mir das noch erklärst, wäre das super!

Danke!

Gruss D.


----------



## designor (5. Februar 2009)

Moin,

prinzipiell kannst du das auch mit ner normalen Ebene machen, die du mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug füllst. Ich arbeite nur lieber mit dynamischen Ebenen, weil ich dann immer noch bissel am Verlauf basteln kann. Diese Art Ebene erzeugst du entweder über die Ebenenpalette (das Icon mit dem schwarz-weiß geteilten Kreis) - dort "Verlauf"... oder übers Menü "Ebene / Neue Füllebene / Verlauf"

Der Unterschied ist nur, daß DU mit deiner normalen Ebene schon eine gerasterte hast (also eine echte Pixel-Ebene) und nicht mehr rastern brauchst. Ich habe aber eine dynamische Ebene, die man nachträglich ändern kann und dann zu diesem Weiterverarbeiten aber in eine Pixel-Ebene umwandeln (rastern) muß.


----------

